# Problem mit dem Javax-Package



## CyberKane (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn ich versuche ein Servelt zu compilieren (hat an einem anderen PC funktioniert) kann mein Compiler aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mit den Package javax anfangen. ich vermute das mir irgend ein Teil oder eine Erweiterung meiens Compiliers fehlt.

Code des zu Compilierenden Servelts


```
import java.io.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;
import java.net.URLEncoder;

public class TrilarServer extends HttpServlet
{
   public void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse res) throws ServletException, IOException
   {
      String param = req.getParameter("param");
      PrintWriter out = res.getWriter();
      res.setContentType("text/html");
      if (param.equals("player"))
      {
         out.println("CyberKane");
      }
      out.close();
   }
}
```

Der Compiler meldet beim compilieren folgendes:

"package javax.servelt does not exists"

Was kann man tun?


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Mai 2004)

CyberKane hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "package javax.serv*el*t does not exists"



Hast du dich hier oder im Programm verschrieben?
Es heißt servlet


----------



## CyberKane (10. Mai 2004)

Ups...

Trotzdem hilft mir das nciht bei meinem Problem... Weis denn keiner woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2004)

Hast Du auch das servlet.jar im Klassenpfad?


----------



## Roar (10. Mai 2004)

anscheinend nicht. und: dieses forum ghat eine suchfunktion: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1153


----------

